# Yoga Studio?



## Katherine (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone..how are you all? 
My friend from India is a partner owner of a Yoga Studio in Australia with an Australian citizen. He would like to come here to Aus so he can build up the business and work here. He has a few questions about this and if you could help him out it would be great.....

1. Can you apply for a Business Visa while in Australia on a tourist visa?

2. How long does it generally take to be granted a Business Visa?

3. Can you be granted a Business Visa while in Australia, or must he be back in India to receive it?

4. How long can he stay in Australia while on a Business Visa?

Thank you


----------

